# Butt and chickens this weekend



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I have to do some prep this weekend for my son's upcoming 1st birthday party. I have a 15# butt to do. I'm thinking I'll have to cut it in two just to fit on my smoker. I've never done 2 at a time. Any suggestions? I'm also doing several chickens which should be a much simpler process. I've done both before but never together. I know the chickens will take much less time. 

So any suggestions? Not sure if spanky is still out there but I've followed his advice in the past to be good to me.


----------



## rkroberts (Jun 4, 2012)

Do the chickens beer can style with Sierra mist, instead of beer!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I'm going to do the chicken pulled style.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Is it a butt or a whole shoulder? That is huge.. I would cut it in 2 for sure unless you wanna go all day, plus you will have twice the bark, rub and smoke penetration. It will cut your cook time almost in half, just make sure there is some separation between the 2 in the cooker so that heat and smoke can go to work. I hate foiling BBQ of any variety, but if you run in a time crunch foil 160+ and it will help you blow through the stall.. When she hits 195 forget your thermometer reading and start probing for tenderness it should go in with absolutely no resistance, if there is a part that is still not tender give it more time, you will not dry it out. Most times for me it is around 200-203. Some butts are stubborn and can finish even as far as a little north of 205. 

A butt will hold 3-4 hours double wrapped in foil in a cooler so you may have plenty a room as the butt is held you can do your chickens. Just budget plenty a time.. A good long rest is good for the butt. 

I do not know what you are cooking on.. But I would crank it to 275-280 on the butt which will make the stall less noticeable with no difference in finished product. 

The chickens you can do at any temp 225-325 that you want too and poultry readily absorbs smoke flavor.. Chicken skin crisps at 312 but seeings you are pulling you are not concerned how your skin is.. If your chicken is all natural non enhanced you can brine in a simple brine of 1 cup Kosher to 1 Gallon water, maybe a little sugar, some garlic, cumin etc etc Whatever you deem fit. .

If your up in the air on wood, fruitwoods work great on both of the above proteins.. Apple, Peach (favorite) Cherry are great.. Cherry will turn your chicken dark but you are most likely discarding skin so it should not be a concern.. Hickory is good on pork but can be a little strong for some palates on poultry and Pecan a member of the hickory family has a milder flavor and works well with poultry. 

Good Luck


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

It's a master built. It lists the pork as a shoulder butt. I was going to cut it so it would fit. Helping cook time is a great benefit. Should I trim it down? I usually trim excessive fat. 

I plan to use apple on both and then freeze them with some apple juice.


----------



## alex-v (Mar 24, 2005)

NittanyDoug said:


> IShould I trim it down? I usually trim excessive fat.


No, no and no. Do not trim the fat. There is no excess fat to trim. Remember when cooking pork that "pork fat rules".

Pork fat is what helps to keep the meat moist. Pork fat also has the benefit of being a good absorber of spices and flavorings that you are adding to the meat.

Read up on all the threads on the cooking forum on this msg board and see how often people complain about their pork becoming dry and tasteless. Lack of pork fat.

Because of misconceptions by the average American household cook they have been asking for pork with less fat. American pork farmers have been breeding meat hogs for less fat to meet that misconception and we now have dry pork to often. Maybe you do not remember it but years and years ago we could buy pork fat for sausage making but not anymore. The sausage companies are buying it up before it can hit the retail market because the pork they use does not have enough fat for most sausages.



NittanyDoug said:


> I plan to use apple on both and then freeze them with some apple juice.


Are you meaning to freeze left over meat in some apple juice?? Interesting. Something I will have to think about.



NittanyDoug said:


> I'm going to do the chicken pulled style.


You mean that you will be shredding the chicken after it is cooked rather than serving it as pieces??

If so, you could still cook it over beer cans. That would cook it faster, more evenly, cook it so it is moister and (best of all) give it some great flavors.


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

NittanyDoug said:


> It's a master built. It lists the pork as a shoulder butt. I was going to cut it so it would fit. Helping cook time is a great benefit. Should I trim it down? I usually trim excessive fat.
> 
> I plan to use apple on both and then freeze them with some apple juice.


I trim if their is excess leaving a thin fat cap, only so much fat is gonna render leaving a hunk you will most likely discard and less rub adhered to the actual meat as that side of rub will be discarded on the outside of a glob of fat.. 

The second part of your post about freezing has me confused.. You plan on cooking at an earlier date for a later event.. The apple juice would be fine.. When resting and shredding your meat, save any residual juices, pour juices in, vacuum seal.. Day of cooking place vacuum sealed bag of meat in boiling water until hot and serve.. The vacuum seal ensures minimum moisture is lost in re heating process. 

But your still better off cooking,shredding, serving same day.. 

And please skip the beer can..


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

I've done the freeze in apple juice before. I use the juice from pulling, add some apple juice or cider and freeze it over night then I vacuum seal it. 

The chicken will be smoked and pulled as well. 

I always leave some fat but I agree with dedgoose that if it's too much that I'd be throwing out and not getting seasoning on the meat. I'll trim it not make it devoid of fat.

I agree doing it the same day is best but timing just doesn't work out.


----------

